# Fog lights...I did search but...???



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The body shop at my dealer is looking into this for me right now, since I lost a fog/bezel/pigtail in my encounter with a deer last week. They are seeing if there are any chromed fog bezels from the other trims that will fit the hole on the Diesel. This should be a definitive answer, so I will pass on what I learn once I know.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

You may want to check out the bezels on the Cruze Ralley Sport, they have some chrome edges and look different than the stock CTD that came with my car. I like the looks of the RS fogs better. I'm not sure the front bumpers the same but I would doubt it would be different from a cost stand point.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

The RS fog lights have the chrome strip. The RS front fascia have notches to allow them to fit.
I bought the factory foglights. 
Fog Lamps landing page


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2014)

I once tried naively to order fog lights on a new GM car after I bough one off the lot without them a couple of years ago. The salesperson assured me it would be no problem. Boy were they wrong. It was a colossal problem. They weren't even available at first because it was a brand new full model change. After months and months I decided I better start looking in junk yards. but I eventually gave up and still don't have the lights several years later.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Edward said:


> I once tried naively to order fog lights on a new GM car after I bough one off the lot without them a couple of years ago. The salesperson assured me it would be no problem. Boy were they wrong. It was a colossal problem. They weren't even available at first because it was a brand new full model change. After months and months I decided I better start looking in junk yards. but I eventually gave up and still don't have the lights several years later.


What car was this and what others do you own?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

heres the gm part number for the fog light kit for the CTD. I bought them and had my dealer install them. Also you can purchase this kit on amazon for $170. 
*95903470*


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> heres the gm part number for the fog light kit for the CTD. I bought them and had my dealer install them. Also you can purchase this kit on amazon for $170.
> *95903470*


I bought them using this part number off of eBay from a bona fide Chevrolet dealership and my dealership installed them for a hundred dollars. I think the kit cost me $147. They're very easy to install and most could do it themselves.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

ParisTNDude said:


> I bought them using this part number off of eBay from a bona fide Chevrolet dealership and my dealership installed them for a hundred dollars. I think the kit cost me $147. They're very easy to install and most could do it themselves.


thats what i did as well i got mine off amazon from a dealer. im planning on posting a list of parts with part numbers so people for DIYs to make easier for them to order that parts that they need for maintenance etc.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

fj40intow said:


> The RS fog lights have the chrome strip. The RS front fascia have notches to allow them to fit.
> I bought the factory foglights.
> Fog Lamps landing page


I had not noticed this until recently, there is no way without bumper modification to get the RS foglights to fit a no RS packaged front end. For others the notch you speak of is actually a point on the inside edge where the chrome strip on the light sticks out.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Isn't there a Chevy customer service rep on this site? It would be great if we could get the final answer and correct part numbers for the fog lite kit for the diesel directly from her/chevy. Not asking too much as several people want to install these lights. I do not want to order lights and have them suddenly not fit and get hammered returning them...if it is even possible to return a special order part.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Just go to amazon and search by make or do it on Ebay, I got mine from Ebay no problem that way and it was OEM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Moto13, 

I can certainly look into the fog light part number for you. I am going to do some research and as soon as I find out, I will let you know. It will probably be tomorrow morning. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

cmsdock said:


> heres the gm part number for the fog light kit for the CTD. I bought them and had my dealer install them. Also you can purchase this kit on amazon for $170.
> *95903470*


I did the same for my 2012 Eco I believe it was the same part # even. Bought off eBay from a dealer selling for @$200.


----------

